# Has anybody ever had two female Convicts pair up?



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

It appears that 2 females have pair up and are protecting a nest. I know for a fact they are both female.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not convicts, but I've had two Oscar females lay eggs together. That is both females dropping eggs at the same time.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I would have to move a rock to look inside their cave to see if they laid eggs together. What should do to stop any aggression in the tank? Things have been running very smooth so far.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

My two female cons (definitely both female) would lip lock constantly. One would then build a nest and lay eggs. She constantly had eggs on the driftwood that I assume she'd eat and then lay more. I donated both fish to a fledgling hobbyist, but it was very peculiar behavior at the time.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes thats possible. 
my 2 female BPs have laid eggs together several times. not recently but in the past they used to lay eggs at the same time at the same place.

and once i paired up 2 female red devils :lol: i thought they are male and female and tried to pair them up several times. finally they accepted each other, one was laying eggs in the pot, after each row of eggs she was coming out and waiting for the other one to go and fertilize them but the other one was going into the pot and saying wow what a meal i found!
this is their pic! both females :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow they are beautiful. Mine were acting like a pair, the barred one lost almost all it's female coloring. Now everything is back to normal. I guess some one ate the eggs.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

even the yellow one ( fake male! ) was raising a nice hump!! 
however after a few days orange one shattered the other one! that was a very hard injury but she survived. i didn't put them together again. that was for 6 months ago. 
2 days ago i had to get rid of the yellow one  because i needed room to grow up my oscars fry. I had kept her for 1.5 years since she was 1 inch long ...

I have noticed when 2 females act like a pair, one of them thinks shes a male! she prevents the other one go far from the nest. but when she wants to do her(his!) role and fertilize the eggs, she just can lay eggs too :lol:


----------

